# Dell Inspiron 17R N7110 Random shutdowns :(



## Saitou (Sep 10, 2011)

Recently i bought a Dell Laptop ( DELL Inspiron 17R N7110 , 17.3 HD+ (1600X900) WLED Glare, Core i5-2410M 2.3GHz/3MB, nVidia GeForce GT 525M/1GB, 1x4GB DDR3-1333, SATA 500GB 5400rpm, 8X DVD-/+RW, Bluetooth+WLAN 802.11b/g/n, DOS, 2xUSB 3.0/1xUSB 2.0/E-SATA/HDMI/VGA/Card r) and having this issue with shutting down. It shutdowns every few hours randomly without any warning and any permission. It's not heating problem because after it shutdowns, i turn it on again and i am able to work for a long time untill after few hours it shutdowns again.. I heard that there are peaople having same issues with other Inspiron models and that this is driver related problem, but i'm not sure about this so i'm asking for professional advice how to deal with this kind of problem. 

*DELL Inspiron 17R N7110 Black/Switch Cover, 17.3 HD+ (1600X900) WLED Glare, Core i5-2410M 2.3GHz/3MB, nVidia GeForce GT 525M/1GB, 1x4GB DDR3-1333, SATA 500GB 5400rpm, 8X DVD-/+RW, Bluetooth+WLAN 802.11b/g/n, DOS, 2xUSB 3.0/1xUSB 2.0/E-SATA/HDMI/VGA/Card r*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Saitou (Sep 10, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Is it still under warranty?


yes it is.


----------



## Computer_Doc (Oct 8, 2011)

See the following link for the same problem you are experiencing with the Dell N7110:

Inspiron N7110 issues - Laptop General Hardware Forum - Laptop - Dell Community

If I were you, I'd call Dell and ask for a replacement laptop under warranty.


----------

